
Qualtrics $8B Takeover Promises Great Opportunities for Insights Network - newy
https://hackernoon.com/qualtrics-8-billion-takeover-promises-great-opportunities-for-insights-networks-recently-2b160e769d70
======
dlo
Oh, cool. This is my project. I'm the CTO of the Insights Network and am
available to engage in discussion today if there happens to be interest.

